

Judge dismisses Yelp class action suit for good - shazam
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20126167-93/judge-dismisses-yelp-class-action-suit-for-good/

======
eec
Good. Here's a thought, spend less time suing yelp and more time invested in
solving the problems your customer base has illuminated. The Yelps of the
world aren't going anywhere and ultimately, the power they wield isn't theirs,
it's the consumers.

